# Anubias emersed: How to?



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

After going through several pages of this subforum I've found a lot of useful information, but there are still a few things I couldn't find information about.

I want to get some anubias nana growing fully terrestrially.

I know that to start with I'll need to have the plant in some sort of substrate (I will be using potting soil) with the rhizome above the soil and to start out with water that reaches above the rhizome.

How long do I need to keep the plant like this before I can drop the water level and have it at moist soil level?

Once I've got it out of water how should I be keeping my soil? well drained but moist? something else?

How often will the leaves need to be sprayed?

(imo there should probably be a sticky here with the basic how-to questions for people who are completely new to this, maybe breaking it down into things like anubias, crypts, stem plants and ways to adapt each to emersed living? Would be a _very_ helpful reference to have.)


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

great question im surprised no answer. wish i could help


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

andrew__ said:


> (imo there should probably be a sticky here with the basic how-to questions for people who are completely new to this, maybe breaking it down into things like anubias, crypts, stem plants and ways to adapt each to emersed living? Would be a _very_ helpful reference to have.)


Sorry, I can't help either, but I do agree with you 100% on this. A detailed article would do everyone some good!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Andrew, as long as the environment is high humid. That mean the leave does not dry up, your anubias will start to adapt and start growing...
Wish you all the best ........


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

I took a 1L plastic bottle, cut it in half, filled it about an inch with tank water (no soil/substrate), threw in an anubias nana/lanceolata (small plants tied to a rock) and then covered it with saran wrap with a few poked holes in it as to provide some gas exchange. 
During the day i keep it on the windowsill so it gets sunlight and in the evening i place it under a table lamp. I had this going for about 1 month now and already got new leaves on each plant. For the first week or so i used to spray it every other day with some tank water, but now the plants seem to have adapted. 
Ill take some photos later. 
Though its NY and winter (not humid) ill try and uncover it slowly and see how plants react to the change.


----------

